# LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*BILLUND, Denmark*—Suddenly last summer, there they were in Billund. Two experts from the Volkswagen car manufacturer – seated at a conference table in Idea House. 
In their hands they held a beetle. The Beetle. The one­ and­ only Beetle. Their own “Volkswagen Type I” – known all over the world under a host of local names: Beetle, Käfer, Boble, Coccinelle and many more. And now it was being carefully studied – in LEGO bricks. 
Sitting by them – watching intently – was a LEGO designer. For Steen Sig Andersen, this was the culmination of months of development work. 
This summer, two VW employees visited Billund. And next summer, the car (the small one) will hit the market, targeting the adult fans. 
*Full story...*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

Sweet!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

THIS IS THE GREATEST THING TO HAPPEN IN MY LIFE IN ALONG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I ****ING LOVE LEGOS
(yea i'm still a kid at heart)


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

wawa weeewaa


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

VW definitely needs to spend more time and money on this venture.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes! This will give me an excuse to buy LEGO's again! Looks like VW has learned from Ferrari and their licensed stuff like the F1 sets.


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*

It takes over a year to come up with a small Beetle lego?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (jettaivglxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaivglxvr6* »_It takes over a year to come up with a small Beetle lego?!?


Yes, it does. From the concept stage, to getting the proper legal bits in place for both companies involved, to design and numerous revisions (which involves more legal work) to implementing production (I'm not sure if this set has exclusive LEGO elements, but if it does, entirely new injection molds will have to be designed and produced and the parts will have to be made) to finally producing enough sets to supply to retailers... yes. It takes a long time.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErikGTI* »_Yes! This will give me an excuse to buy LEGO's again! Looks like VW has learned from Ferrari and their licensed stuff like the F1 sets.

And hopefully this is the first of many licensed products to come...
Did I miss anywhere, are they listing the size of the completed kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*

The size of the completed kit (dimensions and part count) are not yet available, at least as far as my sources can divulge.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yesss.
VW's and Lego's.
If we could incorporate a 80's freestyle bike in there somehow, that would pretty much sum up how I spent my first 34 years on earth.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (vortexblue)*


----------



## kuebelwagen84 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (vortexblue)*

they should market a Lego VW THING, I'm sure it'd be alot easier to design when there's no curves to the car


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (kuebelwagen84)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redneckdzl (Jun 26, 2007)

This is great, my two favorites together.
Yeah a Thing would be great, maybe even a dune buggy


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The size of the completed kit (dimensions and part count) are not yet available, at least as far as my sources can divulge. 

is it small, medium, or large? can you divulge THAT much??


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*

Two things I love in life.. Volkswagen und Lego! Now together


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

sweet!!







now are they going to just produce the beetle or several other VW's?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

I'd buy one if I could get it with a TDI.


----------



## Gehackt (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*








This is really cool! One of our my club members from Harsh Winters VW Club posted that this was on your site. I'm surprized to see how well the Water-Coolers are excepting the air-cooled Beetle model.
Big Joe
http://www.harshwintersvw.com


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Gehackt)*

you know the saying....if u build it, they will come.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

Wait, VW's are now shipped in individual plastic bags to be assembled by the user, then randomly lost across their parent's home?
I forgot- and stepped on in the middle of the night during a run to the pisser?


----------



## spi_in_vegas (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

That's cool and all, funny I have always seen vw's as LEGOS when it
came to engine swaps, relatively easy to do, at least with the earlier models.


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (spi_in_vegas)*

this is going to be the start of a lego revolution haha...whats next?...cabby?...caddy?...MK1 MK2's? Lets hope they make more lego models!


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (spi_in_vegas)*

YES YES YES!!!!! I can't wait til this one comes out!


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

i'll take two please!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (borapumpkin)*

*Announcement: VWVortex sponsored contest to create scale-model VW cars using generic LEGO pieces*
Sound like a good idea?
BTW whatever happened to the creative side of lego and not just building what is shown on the box? Can you even buy random lego pieces by the pound any more?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_I'd buy one if I could get it with a TDI. 









Definitely. Needs to be available with TDi or TSI engine, manual transmission, and optional AWD. No deal otherwise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(of course, in this case, I will get one, anyway...







)


----------



## Kid Digital (May 18, 2004)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

I really miss my LEGOS







I think this is a really cool thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Kid Digital)*

Loved LEGOs as a kid. I would buy this to put in my living room (alongside the auto show red plastic GTI) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elmer J Fudd* »_is it small, medium, or large? can you divulge THAT much??

I know no more about it than what was in the press release, unfortunately. If I can find more pictures or information, I'll definitely post it. Sets designed specifically for the adult fan base, such as this one, tend to be medium to large, which is, of course, subjective. Sorry I don't have any more information.

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_*Announcement: VWVortex sponsored contest to create scale-model VW cars using generic LEGO pieces*
Sound like a good idea?

I like that idea a lot!

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_BTW whatever happened to the creative side of lego and not just building what is shown on the box? Can you even buy random lego pieces by the pound any more?

Kids like themed sets. They sell well. "Random" LEGO elements are available in tubs, by the pound through LEGO and LEGO company-owned stores, and through consumer-to-consumer channels (like eBay and BrickLink). A lot of the hard-core adult fans buy sets to obtain specific pieces, and then part out the rest.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

So, instead of teaming up with LOTUS or some other respected ENGINEERING firm...VW teams up with LEGO???
Seems like the marketing flacks have taken over the world.
VW buyers don't want Legos, MP-3, Text messaging, more cross-overs talk-to-the-car bullcrap...
What happened to 'DRIVERS WANTED'......
Now, it's TOY WANKERS WELCOME!







x47


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_So, instead of teaming up with LOTUS or some other respected ENGINEERING firm...VW teams up with LEGO???
Seems like the marketing flacks have taken over the world.
VW buyers don't want Legos, MP-3, Text messaging, more cross-overs talk-to-the-car bullcrap...
What happened to 'DRIVERS WANTED'......
Now, it's TOY WANKERS WELCOME!







x47

does anything in today's world make you happy? Perhaps a move to Mayberry, South Carolina would be in order. You can ring Sarah with the crank phone and everything! Of course, you won't be on-line any more.
I think that the Lego connection is great. I certainly would buy one.


----------



## GingerBreath (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (sciroccohal)*

I’m at a complete loss is to why this is a problem. VW didn’t hand over the keys to the factory and tell LEGO to go design and build vehicles. VW and LEGO teamed up to provide a product in response to consumer demand. This is not being marketed and sold by VW, it's being sold by LEGO. Are you equally as agitated by VW Hot Wheels, Matchbox, and Revell models? What about when VW partners up with manufacturers of other consumer goods, such as guitars and bicycles? I bet the Playboy Bunny Rabbit advertisement threw you into a world of hurt.
Many LEGO builders like this type of product. Many VW drivers like this type of product. It’s generally a win-win situation.


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (GingerBreath)*

I am soooo buying this when it comes out. And if it comes in colors, I'll buy them all and make a little beetle commune in my house somewhere.....

and by the looks of the picture it (judging by the size of the pieces) looks like a 1:18 scale.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (vwnut84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut84* »_I am soooo buying this when it comes out. And if it comes in colors, I'll buy them all and make a little beetle commune in my house somewhere.....


Don't you steal my ideas, dude.
This is absolutely awesome. I'm gonna be buying this for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Dr.AK)*

I *must* have this when it comes out. Showed my kids (8 and 6 year old boys) their reaction was simple: 
COOL!!
Build it, I will come.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Red Baron Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Baron Golf* »_I *must* have this when it comes out. 

Same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would love to see other models come out as well.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (vwnut84)*

That is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Gehackt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gehackt* »_







This is really cool! One of our my club members from Harsh Winters VW Club posted that this was on your site. I'm surprized to see how well the Water-Coolers are excepting the air-cooled Beetle model.
Big Joe
http://www.harshwintersvw.com

Dont be surprised. Most if not all H20 owners love aircooled. We know our roots







Sucks that we get split into two groups. We are all VW owners. This lego will be welcomed by all vw owners.


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (VR6GTI72)*

i love my aircooled... but a rabbit GTI would be sexy too


----------



## visibleink (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Boost Addicted)*









They making a red bus as well? 
They will have my VWs covered.


----------



## usd2brich18t (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (visibleink)*

woohoo! i've been playing with legos since i was 7yrs old. good reason to buy legos again! its good to be back! ill definitely get one those for my kids.


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

amazing idea!
also, found this...
http://www.neatorama.com/2007/...o-set/


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (enjoiincubus2)*

http://www.langzeittest.de/ope...r.php
http://www.angelfire.com/mech/military_lego/


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

yes! now i can buy Lego's again


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

Awesome







, ahhhh, an excuse to play with Lego again















Where is the group buy


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_I'd buy one if I could get it with a TDI. 









Automatic only though


----------



## kanukVariant (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*

The official measurement in "Lego" speak would be "18 wide" according to the picture above. Comes out to about 14.4 cm wide ...or purty close to 5.7 inches wide. I'd say it's definitely a "LARGE" Lego piece. ...and a cool one too!








Cheers
kaNUK
PS - I play with Legos almost daily. A fringe benefit of having two young sons and a laundry-hamper full of blocks


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: (kuebelwagen84)*

How bout' a VW QUALITY thing?Anyone?


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (visibleink)*

check it


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (chopperoli)*

LEGO exercises the brain. I'm definitely in for one of these, and any other eventual models.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (chopperoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopperoli* »_check it









Too bad this is a hoax...


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (stapleface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapleface* »_THIS IS THE GREATEST THING TO HAPPEN IN MY LIFE IN ALONG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I ****ING LOVE LEGOS
(yea i'm still a kid at heart)









Hell yes!!! I want them to do a gti!!


----------



## chris_18T (Jul 24, 2007)

as a huge LEGO fan, I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!! when it comes out, i'm buying as many sets as i can!, too bad they aren't making a bus, other than the fake one above^


_Modified by chris_18T at 2:14 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The size of the completed kit (dimensions and part count) are not yet available, at least as far as my sources can divulge. 

if the picture is the or close to the completed model I calculate the model to be between 11.3 and 12.5 inches... by about 6.6 inches
----------------
the model seems to be 21 blocks wide and between 36 and 40 blocks long
1 block is about 0.8cm long
so the model is 16.8cm wide and 28.8 to 32 cm long


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (mrreet)*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_
if the picture is the or close to the completed model I calculate the model to be between 11.3 and 12.5 inches... by about 6.6 inches
----------------
the model seems to be 21 blocks wide and between 36 and 40 blocks long
1 block is about 0.8cm long
so the model is 16.8cm wide and 28.8 to 32 cm long

No, I didn't sit and do this math myself already...


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

why cant they make an .:R32 lego car?







but that beetle and bus is a creative idea!


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (15degreeGTI)*

the need to make a rabbit GTI.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_So, instead of teaming up with LOTUS or some other respected ENGINEERING firm...VW teams up with LEGO???

 that boys and girls are how mark 2's are made.


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (newbluevw)*

BUMP from the dead, is this legit yet ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Dr.AK)*

Im so pumped right now....... I still play with legos... as a matter of fact in my desk here at work i have a bunch of lego space kits ( the little ones) that I bust out on slow days.... like today

vortex lego club!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (clapton is god)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clapton is god* »_BUMP from the dead, is this legit yet ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What do you mean by "legit"? This isn't due to be released until next year.


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (usd2brich18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usd2brich18t* »_woohoo! i've been playing with legos since i was 7yrs old. good reason to buy legos again! its good to be back! ill definitely get one those for my kids.









Please! For your kids? Who you kidding???








I just bought a Matchbox vintage Alfa and a like sized Jadatoys Benz S class. For me!








Lego Thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIXByCAIzos


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What do you mean by "legit"? This isn't due to be released until next year.

I just wasn't sure if it was 100% confirmed or not..


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What do you mean by "legit"? This isn't due to be released until next year.

It's next year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Green Hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Hare* »_
It's next year









Thanks for pointing that out.








The best I can find out is that LEGO fully intends to go ahead with this product, but I have no information other than what's already been posted in this thread. LEGO has a pretty solid record of concept to completion; however, like most consumer products, the average consumer probably won't consider it "100%" until it's on store shelves. I mean, look at the car industry as an example.


----------



## chris_18T (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen ([email protected])*

*****UPDATE******
New pics of the set have been found!!!


----------



## sierensauto (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: LEGO Group in Deal With Volkswagen (Red Baron Golf)*

My kids said almost the same exact thing: "COOL" and "if you buy those for us, make sure you buy another one for youself so you don't hog ours...".








They also are hoping that Legoland in CA will have a big exhibition of all sorts of VWs when the sets come out. They already know all the models since we take them to all the shows.


----------

